

'Revenge Porn King' Hunter Moore Hit by Anonymous - rpm4321
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2012/12/07/revenge-porn-king-hit-by-anonymous-hackers/

======
a_bonobo
>"In a perfect world, there would be no bullying and there would be no people
like me and there would be no sites like mine," he told the Betabeat tech
blog. "But we don’t live in a perfect world."

Woah, people actually use that to validate their actions? This must be the
worst fallacious argument I've ever seen. What an idiot.

Edit: Thanks for suggestion

~~~
wlesieutre
The more common version is people who say "Life isn't fair" while taking
advantage of everyone else and generally being asinine.

